# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشکی با سهمیه ایثارگران ... پزشکا و دانشجوهای پزشکی بیان!!!

## ahmad 77854

سلام 
من با رتبه 36000 هزار کشوری احتمالا پزشکی یکی از دانشگاه های خوب مثل اصفهان یا یزد و کرمان و زاهدان قبول بشم . 
این مدت کلی تعریف از سختی های پزشکی شنیدم و شنیدم که کار هر کسی نیست که بیاد پزشکی و درساشو بخونه . 
خلاصه احساسم اینه که نمی تونم موفق باشم . میخواستم ببینم نظرتون چیه ؟ با این رتبه افتضاح ایا میتونم با نوابغی که عادی پزشک شدن رقابت کنم و شاگرد اول بشم؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

شدی تقربیا 600 ایثارگران خوبه زیاد نگران نباش اونا چیزی نیستن جز چند تا خر خون نگران اصلا نباش یه ترم اول نمیتونی درس پاس کنی بعد شرایط اونجا روت تاثیر میذاره مثله اونا میشی

----------


## Janvaljan

> سلام 
> من با رتبه 36000 هزار کشوری احتمالا پزشکی یکی از دانشگاه های خوب مثل اصفهان یا یزد و کرمان و زاهدان قبول بشم . 
> این مدت کلی تعریف از سختی های پزشکی شنیدم و شنیدم که کار هر کسی نیست که بیاد پزشکی و درساشو بخونه . 
> خلاصه احساسم اینه که نمی تونم موفق باشم . میخواستم ببینم نظرتون چیه ؟ با این رتبه افتضاح ایا میتونم با نوابغی که عادی پزشک شدن رقابت کنم و شاگرد اول بشم؟


خیلی درس بخونی از اونا هم بهتر میشی.
امسال سهمیه ایثارگران چند نفر بودن؟ ۱۴۰۰۰ نفر بودن درسته؟

----------


## ahmad 77854

> خیلی درس بخونی از اونا هم بهتر میشی.
> امسال سهمیه ایثارگران چند نفر بودن؟ ۱۴۰۰۰ نفر بودن درسته؟


نه 15844 نفر

----------


## ahmad 77854

> شدی تقربیا 600 ایثارگران خوبه زیاد نگران نباش اونا چیزی نیستن جز چند تا خر خون نگران اصلا نباش یه ترم اول نمیتونی درس پاس کنی بعد شرایط اونجا روت تاثیر میذاره مثله اونا میشی


اخه اونا همه رتبه شون زیر 1000 هست . چند تاشون تو مدرسه همکلاسم بودن هیچ وقت نمره هام به گرد اونا هم نمی رسید

----------


## Janvaljan

> نه 15844 نفر


مرسی. جالبه با پارسال فرقی نکرده.فکر میکردم امسال کمترن.

----------


## zz.nnt

معلومه.رقابت با افرادی که با توانایی های خودشون رتبه ی خوب کسب کردن برای کسانی که با سهمیه وارد دانشگاه میشن خییییلی سخته

----------


## pouyasadeghi

امسال به طور دقیقش 15824 نفر بودن

----------


## Janvaljan

> اخه اونا همه رتبه شون زیر 1000 هست . چند تاشون تو مدرسه همکلاسم بودن هیچ وقت نمره هام به گرد اونا هم نمی رسید


خب کم میخوندی. همه جای کتاب و نمیخوندی. نمونه سوال زیاد حل نمیکردی.
در هر صورت شما هم میتونی جزو نفرات برتر کلاست بشی ، همش دسته خودته.

----------


## Amir h

> اخه اونا همه رتبه شون زیر 1000 هست . چند تاشون تو مدرسه همکلاسم بودن هیچ وقت نمره هام به گرد اونا هم نمی رسید


خب شما اگه بخونین که میشه در ضمن شما که قرار نیست نمره های خیلی بالا بگیرین شما با نمره های معمولی هم میتونین پاس کنین

----------


## erfan7

دوست عزیز شما اصلا جزو سهمیه نیستید.شما یک فرد سوخته از سهمیه هستید که دارید اینجا سوختگیتون رو از قبولی یکی از دوستاتون بروز میدید.هیچ سهمیه ای رتبه خودشو جتر نمیزنه.در ضمن کسی که پزشکی با سهمیه قبول میشه رتبه اش زیر۱۰۰۰ایثارگران وقبولی در شهر های اصفهان و شیراز و تهران رتبه ای زیر ۲۰۰ایثارگران میخواهد که رتبه کشوری زیر ۱۵۰۰۰دارد .خر خودتی

----------


## erfan7

> دوست عزیز شما اصلا جزو سهمیه نیستید.شما یک فرد سوخته از سهمیه هستید که دارید اینجا سوختگیتون رو از قبولی یکی از دوستاتون بروز میدید.هیچ سهمیه ای رتبه خودشو جتر نمیزنه.در ضمن کسی که پزشکی با سهمیه قبول میشه رتبه اش زیر۱۰۰۰ایثارگران وقبولی در شهر های اصفهان و شیراز و تهران رتبه ای زیر ۲۰۰ایثارگران میخواهد که رتبه کشوری زیر ۱۵۰۰۰دارد .خر خودتی


در ضمن رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ایثارگران رتبه کشوری زیر ۲۵۰۰۰دتره

----------


## arefeh78

> سلام 
> من با رتبه 36000 هزار کشوری احتمالا پزشکی یکی از دانشگاه های خوب مثل اصفهان یا یزد و کرمان و زاهدان قبول بشم . 
> این مدت کلی تعریف از سختی های پزشکی شنیدم و شنیدم که کار هر کسی نیست که بیاد پزشکی و درساشو بخونه . 
> خلاصه احساسم اینه که نمی تونم موفق باشم . میخواستم ببینم نظرتون چیه ؟ با این رتبه افتضاح ایا میتونم با نوابغی که عادی پزشک شدن رقابت کنم و شاگرد اول بشم؟


من هنوز کنکور ندادم ولی تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم بستگی به خودت داره بلاخره حدود 11 سال درس خوندنه اگه کسی عاشق پزشکی باشه حتما موفق میشه

اگه هدفت بزرگ بدونی و به ذهنت بشینه هیچ چیز جلوی تو رو نمیتونه بگیره

من دختر خالم متخصص گوش حلق بینیه میتونم بهت بگم یه عاشق واقعی 

واقعا درسو دوست داره از خوندش لذت میبره خداروشکرم همیشه تو مراحل تحصیلیش موفق بوده

اگه میبینی حال درس خوندن نداری به نظر من نرو چون باید واقعا از این به بعد درس بخونی

شوخی بردار نیست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ahmad 77854

> در ضمن رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ایثارگران رتبه کشوری زیر ۲۵۰۰۰دتره


اولا که درست صحبت کن 
دوما اینکه مجبور نیستم دروغ بگم و دیوانه هم نیستم بخوام اینجور پستی بزنم

----------


## ahmad 77854

یعنی به نظرتون اگه درست بخونم میتونم جز سه شاگرد اول باشم؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> یعنی به نظرتون اگه درست بخونم میتونم جز سه شاگرد اول باشم؟


اگر درس بخونی میتونی....ولی بدون درس خوندن در رشته پزشکی همت خیلی بالایی میخاد.

----------


## ahmad 77854

چند ساعت باید روزی خوند ؟؟ کتابا رو هم بخونم یا فقط جزوه ها رو؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> چند ساعت باید روزی خوند ؟؟ کتابا رو هم بخونم یا فقط جزوه ها رو؟


والا من دانشجو پزشکی نیستم. 
اینو دیگه باید از یک دانشجوی خوب پزشکی بپرسی.

----------


## rezagmi

> خب شما اگه بخونین که میشه در ضمن شما که قرار نیست نمره های خیلی بالا بگیرین شما با نمره های معمولی هم میتونین پاس کنین


پاس به درد لای جرز دیوار هم نمیخوره

----------


## ahmad 77854

> والا من دانشجو پزشکی نیستم. 
> اینو دیگه باید از یک دانشجوی خوب پزشکی بپرسی.


ممنونم ازت

----------


## ahmad 77854

> پاس به درد لای جرز دیوار هم نمیخوره


پس چی؟

----------


## rezagmi

> چند ساعت باید روزی خوند ؟؟ کتابا رو هم بخونم یا فقط جزوه ها رو؟


روزی 4 5 ساعت تو علوم پایه
برا بعضی ها جزوه یعضی ها کتاب بسته به استاد

----------


## zz.nnt

> پس چی؟


قراره یه زمانی جون مردمو نجات بدی.پس فقط پاس کردن مهم نیست.طفلک اون بیمارا

----------


## ammir

> دوست عزیز شما اصلا جزو سهمیه نیستید.شما یک فرد سوخته از سهمیه هستید که دارید اینجا سوختگیتون رو از قبولی یکی از دوستاتون بروز میدید.هیچ سهمیه ای رتبه خودشو جتر نمیزنه.در ضمن کسی که پزشکی با سهمیه قبول میشه رتبه اش زیر۱۰۰۰ایثارگران وقبولی در شهر های اصفهان و شیراز و تهران رتبه ای زیر ۲۰۰ایثارگران میخواهد که رتبه کشوری زیر ۱۵۰۰۰دارد .خر خودتی


ولی شما بیشتر داری جز میزنی احتمالا 
نترس همه می دونن یه مشت بی سواد از طریق سهمیه وارد رشته های تاپ میشن و حق بچه هایی که واقعا تلاش می کنن ضایع می کنن 
از چی می خوای دفاع کنی؟

----------


## rezagmi

> پس چی؟


درسهایی مث آناتومی و فیزیولوژی و پاتولوژی عمومی رو باید هرقدر که میتونی بیشتر بخونی

----------


## rezagmi

بعدش هم فیزیوپات شروع میشه که بخوای نخوای باید خوب بخونی

----------


## rezagmi

> یعنی به نظرتون اگه درست بخونم میتونم جز سه شاگرد اول باشم؟


چه اصراری به این داری آخه؟؟

----------


## ahmad 77854

*rezagmi*
ممنون بخاطر جوابات 
اخه میخوام این جوری بشه که تخصص راحت بگیرم 
تخصص امتحانش سخت تره اینجوری راحت تره 
باید خیلی بخونم ولی خب راحن تر از تخصصه

----------


## خوبه

> ولی شما بیشتر داری جز میزنی احتمالا 
> نترس همه می دونن یه مشت بی سواد از طریق سهمیه وارد رشته های تاپ میشن و حق بچه هایی که واقعا تلاش می کنن ضایع می کنن 
> از چی می خوای دفاع کنی؟


دوست ناآگاه,اینو بدونید کسی که واقعا تلاش میکنه نتیجه زحمتاشو میبینه و حقش هیچوقت ضایع نمیشه.این بهانه ها مال اونایی که میخان ضعف و تنبلی خودشونو پای سهمیه داشتن یه عده کمی کنن.
اینو یادتون باشه این سهمیه حتی اگر وجود هم نداشت بازهم  تنبلها و بی عرضه ها نمیتونستن پزشکی قبول شن.پس بهتره بجای جارزدن ضعفشون سعی کنن با همت و تلاش اونوجبران کنن.تابحال شما از رتبه های برتر شنیدید بیان بگن این سهمیه دارها جای ماها رو اشغال کردن و حقمونو خوردن؟نه نشنیدید.چون هرکسی با تلاش به حقش میرسه نه عجز و زاری .

----------


## خوبه

> سلام 
> من با رتبه 36000 هزار کشوری احتمالا پزشکی یکی از دانشگاه های خوب مثل اصفهان یا یزد و کرمان و زاهدان قبول بشم . 
> این مدت کلی تعریف از سختی های پزشکی شنیدم و شنیدم که کار هر کسی نیست که بیاد پزشکی و درساشو بخونه . 
> خلاصه احساسم اینه که نمی تونم موفق باشم . میخواستم ببینم نظرتون چیه ؟ با این رتبه افتضاح ایا میتونم با نوابغی که عادی پزشک شدن رقابت کنم و شاگرد اول بشم؟


دوست عزیز سوال شما درمورد نحوه درس خوندنتون توی دانشگاهه,چه لزومی داره که بیاید اینجا رتبه بگید و اعلام کنید که سهمیه ایثارگران هستید واظهارعجز و ضعف کنید؟اینکار شما جز دشمن شادی و برانگیختن حسادت خیلی ها و لطمه زدن به اعدبار بچه های ایثارگران ثمره ای نداره.شما دارید به همه میگید من ضعف دارم .و افراد دارای سهمیه رو ضعیف و ناتوان در رقابت با بقیه نشون دادید.اینکار همون مثال دشمن دانا و دوست نادان هست.
شما اگر در دوران دانشجویی تمام تلاشتونو برای درس خ,دنداشته باشید مطمعنا نتیجه میگیرید و اینجا کسی نمیتونه تخمین رتبه شما رو در طول دوره پزشکی داشته باشه.اگر هم احساس میکنید نمیکشید,برید یک رشته دیگه درس بخونید.والسلام

----------


## ammir

> دوست ناآگاه,اینو بدونید کسی که واقعا تلاش میکنه نتیجه زحمتاشو میبینه و حقش هیچوقت ضایع نمیشه.این بهانه ها مال اونایی که میخان ضعف و تنبلی خودشونو پای سهمیه داشتن یه عده کمی کنن.
> اینو یادتون باشه این سهمیه حتی اگر وجود هم نداشت بازهم  تنبلها و بی عرضه ها نمیتونستن پزشکی قبول شن.پس بهتره بجای جارزدن ضعفشون سعی کنن با همت و تلاش اونوجبران کنن.تابحال شما از رتبه های برتر شنیدید بیان بگن این سهمیه دارها جای ماها رو اشغال کردن و حقمونو خوردن؟نه نشنیدید.چون هرکسی با تلاش به حقش میرسه نه عجز و زاری .


جناب اگاه همین تعداد اندک ۲۵ درصد کل ظرفیت هست یعنی یک چهارم که مقدار زیادی هست! 
در ضمن اینکه شما از سهمیه دفاع می کنید چون اینقدر ضعیف و حقیر هستید که نمی تونید در یک فضای عادلانه رقابت کنید مجبورید چنگ بزنید به این حق خوری ها 
محض اطلاع بنده امسال با توجه به رتبم پزشکی قبولم شما نمی خواد حرص برنی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## خوبه

این سهمیه اگر۸۰درصد هم باشه,گوارای وجود صاحبانش باشه انشالا.حق اوناست.مملکت مال اونایی هست که براش خون و جون ومال و همه چی دادن.خدا خان,اده هاشونو سلامت و پر برکت نگه داره.امنیت و آسایش امروز ما مرهون فداکاری و از خودگذشتگی های اونها و پدرو مادرانشون هست.
پزشکی یک اسم نیست.یک وظیفه است,یک مسوولیت سنگین.کسانی میتونن واقعا درکش کنن که حس انسان دوستی و کمک به همنوع در وجودشون باشه.نه فقط برای اسم وپول بیان,چون به هیچ جا نمیرسن این افراد.نه کسانی که هنوز وارد رشته نشدنلعنت به زمین و زمان میدن و از همه حتی خودشون بیزارن.پزشکی انسانیت میخاد.سعه صدر و دل قوی میخاد.شاید سهمیه دارها بعضی هاشون یکمی به لحاظ درسی پایین تر باشن که خیلی هاشونم بالاترن,اما صبر و گذشت و کمک و انسان دوستی رو واقعا درک کردن.بهتره آگاهیتون از رشته پزشکی بالاتر ببرید.
لطفا دیگه نقل ندید چون حس منفی شما ارزش بحث و وقت تلف کنی نداره.محض اطلاع عرض کردم دیگه جواب نمیدم.

----------


## ammir

عیب نداره 
شمام خودت اینطوری دلداری بده وجدانت اروم شه 
سعی کن کم تر قضاوت کنید
مملکت هم مال شماها نیست 
هر کی خربزه می خوره پای لرزش هم میشینه وقتی انقلاب کردن و این نظام می خواستن باید براش زحمت بکشی ما به همون قبلی راضی بودیم که اگه بود نه جنگ میشد نه یسری آدم پررو مملکت به اسم خودشون میزدن و نه به اسم اسلام غارتش می کردن 
یکی از مظاهر انسانیت رعایت عدالت هست که...

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> در ضمن رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ایثارگران رتبه کشوری زیر ۲۵۰۰۰دتره


پرفسور رتبه 1000 ایثارگران امسال شده بود 51 هزار 
درضمن درمورد چیزی که نمیدونی اظهار نظر نکن

----------


## ahmad 77854

> این سهمیه اگر۸۰درصد هم باشه,گوارای وجود صاحبانش باشه انشالا.حق اوناست.مملکت مال اونایی هست که براش خون و جون ومال و همه چی دادن.خدا خان,اده هاشونو سلامت و پر برکت نگه داره.امنیت و آسایش امروز ما مرهون فداکاری و از خودگذشتگی های اونها و پدرو مادرانشون هست.
> پزشکی یک اسم نیست.یک وظیفه است,یک مسوولیت سنگین.کسانی میتونن واقعا درکش کنن که حس انسان دوستی و کمک به همنوع در وجودشون باشه.نه فقط برای اسم وپول بیان,چون به هیچ جا نمیرسن این افراد.نه کسانی که هنوز وارد رشته نشدنلعنت به زمین و زمان میدن و از همه حتی خودشون بیزارن.پزشکی انسانیت میخاد.سعه صدر و دل قوی میخاد.شاید سهمیه دارها بعضی هاشون یکمی به لحاظ درسی پایین تر باشن که خیلی هاشونم بالاترن,اما صبر و گذشت و کمک و انسان دوستی رو واقعا درک کردن.بهتره آگاهیتون از رشته پزشکی بالاتر ببرید.
> لطفا دیگه نقل ندید چون حس منفی شما ارزش بحث و وقت تلف کنی نداره.محض اطلاع عرض کردم دیگه جواب نمیدم.


لایک داره نظرت. 
باید با طلا نوشتش

----------


## After4Ever

ضمن احترام کامل برای خانواده ی ایثارگران عزیز ولی ای کاش حمایت مالی میشدند بجای سهمیه...
مثلا شهریه پردیس رایگان بشه، شهریه کلیه کلاس های کنکور رایگان بشه، ....
البته نظر منه ولی فعلا به قانون کشور احترام می ذارم ولی امیدوارم اصلاح بشه

----------


## LIKE_BOY

نگران نباش داداش . مشکلی نیست . با تلاش میشه هر کاری رو کرد . فقط سعی کن منظم درساتو بخونی تا بتونی با بقیه رقابت کنی .

----------


## ascetic76

نگران نباش شما باعدالت علی علیه السلام به پزشکی رسیدید!!!با یا اباالفضل العباس هم می تونید ادامه بدید و درسارو پاس کنید .لکن اگر دیدید که توان رقابت با بچه های دیگه رو ندارید .به عدالت خانه اعتراض کنید .آنها حتما با در نظر گرفتن سهمیه ای جدید 50درصد ظرفیت نمره را به شما اعطا خواهند کرد!!!!!!البته چیز هایی که نوشتم   فقط نا مهربانی و حق خوری  در حق بچه های سهمیه ست .کل مملکت زیر پاشون باشه کمه.

----------


## ascetic76

روی سخنم فقط با بچه های  سهمیه ای هستش .من کاری به خود جانبازان عزیز ندارم.

----------


## zz.nnt

> پرفسور رتبه 1000 ایثارگران امسال شده بود 51 هزار 
> درضمن درمورد چیزی که نمیدونی اظهار نظر نکن


۱۰۰۰ ایثارگران یعنی ۵۱ هزار.....واای....  خب بردارن همشون رو وارد دانشگاه کنن دیگه

----------


## LIKE_BOY

پزشکی خیلی سخت نیست که 
الکی جو دادن

----------


## medicine121

> سلام 
> من با رتبه 36000 هزار کشوری احتمالا پزشکی یکی از دانشگاه های خوب مثل اصفهان یا یزد و کرمان و زاهدان قبول بشم . 
> این مدت کلی تعریف از سختی های پزشکی شنیدم و شنیدم که کار هر کسی نیست که بیاد پزشکی و درساشو بخونه . 
> خلاصه احساسم اینه که نمی تونم موفق باشم . میخواستم ببینم نظرتون چیه ؟ با این رتبه افتضاح ایا میتونم با نوابغی که عادی پزشک شدن رقابت کنم و شاگرد اول بشم؟



امیدم اینه که نتونی

----------


## ahmad 77854

> امیدم اینه که نتونی


چرا؟؟؟؟

----------


## hramiri

> چرا؟؟؟؟


چون خیلی هابا3000پشت کنکورن  
گناهشون اینه پدرشون جانبازنیست

----------


## Mostafa7

> در ضمن رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ایثارگران رتبه کشوری زیر ۲۵۰۰۰دتره


مرد حسابی تو روز روشن چرا دروغ میگی ؟ سهمیه داری برو استفاده کن دیگه چرا مردم رو خر فرض میکنی ؟ 
شرف هم خوب چیزیه , رتبه 1000 ایثارگران 25000 کشوریه ؟! 
دوست بنده رتبه 57000 کشوری شد و 800 ایثارگران و پزشکی روزانه هم قبول شد .

----------


## ahmad 77854

> چون خیلی هابا3000پشت کنکورن  
> گناهشون اینه پدرشون جانبازنیست


مگه تقصیر منه؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

دوستان استارتر دانشجو پزشکی نیست ولی به خاطر سوختگی بیش از حدش این تاپیک رو زده حرص بقیه رو در بیاره .
اسپم ندید چیزی برای بحث وجود نداره
در صورت کش دار شدن برخورد میشه !

----------


## hosen

دوستان این شهدا و جانبازان عزیز رو کردن علم یزید هی میکوبن سرمون.

خب انقلاب نمیکردن. درضمن اگه تفاوتی هم هست باید بین پدران ما باشه نه خود ما. 

اینکه پدر من شهید نشده تقصیر منه؟! برم شهیدش کنم! 

مثلا اگه پدر یکی شهید یا جانباز نمیشد. توی کنکورش تاثیر داشت؟! توی استخدام تاثیر داشت؟! یا خیلی کارهای دیگه که 

چرا ما تو فهیمدن مشکل داریم ؟!

----------


## N3DA

> خلاصه احساسم اینه که نمی تونم موفق باشم . میخواستم ببینم نظرتون چیه ؟ با  این رتبه افتضاح ایا میتونم با نوابغی که عادی پزشک شدن رقابت کنم و شاگرد  اول بشم؟


جناب شما خودتون هم باور ندارین که بتونین با سایر بچه هایی که خون جگر (این که میگم خون جگر عمرا شما و امثال شما درک نخواهید کرد) خوردن و 

پزشکی قبول شدن،رقابت کنید

این حرف خودتونه! عملا گفتین سهمیه ای ها با نوابغ توانایی رقابت ندارن که قطعا و بی شک همینطوره 

اما خب خودتون رو نبازین!

غول بزرگ همین کنکوره! اینو به سلامتی که رد میکنین،هر جا هم قبول شدین میتونین ناپلئونی پاس کنین درسا رو و به خیل عظیمی از دکترایی

 بپیوندین  که حتی فرق چپ و راستشون هم نمیدونن و آب هم از آب تکون نمیخوره!

یکی از اقوام ما قرار بود زانوی راستش رو عمل کنن،دکتر تو جهت یابی گیج میشه زانوی چپش که سالم بوده رو عمل میکنن! : |

چی بگم که اول آخرش محکوم میشم به اینکه پدرمن رفته تو سوراخ موش قایم شده موقع جنگ و خودم از فرط تنبلی و حماقت و تن پروری پشت کنکور

 موندم : )

خوش بگذره!

همین کنکور رو رد کنین،بقیه ش حله! : ) 

به هر حال تقلب هس،دوستان هستن،بنیاد هم یه فکری به حال نمرات دانشگاه و طرحِ شماها میکنه،تنهاتون نمیذاره!نگران نباشین!

شایدم هس همچین چیزایی که من بی خبرم خدا رو شکر.

ذیگه بیش از این حرص بخورم سر این مسائل که دوساله تو مخ منه،پس میفتم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ahmad 77854

> دوستان استارتر دانشجو پزشکی نیست ولی به خاطر سوختگی بیش از حدش این تاپیک رو زده حرص بقیه رو در بیاره .اسپم ندید چیزی برای بحث وجود ندارهدر صورت کش دار شدن برخورد میشه !


اتهام نزنید اقای ناااااااظررر

----------


## ahmad 77854

> جناب شما خودتون هم باور ندارین که بتونین با سایر بچه هایی که خون جگر (این که میگم خون جگر عمرا شما و امثال شما درک نخواهید کرد) خوردن و پزشکی قبول شدن،رقابت کنیداین حرف خودتونه! عملا گفتین سهمیه ای ها با نوابغ توانایی رقابت ندارن که قطعا و بی شک همینطوره اما خب خودتون رو نبازین!غول بزرگ همین کنکوره! اینو به سلامتی که رد میکنین،هر جا هم قبول شدین میتونین ناپلئونی پاس کنین درسا رو و به خیل عظیمی از دکترایی بپیوندین  که حتی فرق چپ و راستشون هم نمیدونن و آب هم از آب تکون نمیخوره!یکی از اقوام ما قرار بود زانوی راستش رو عمل کنن،دکتر تو جهت یابی گیج میشه زانوی چپش که سالم بوده رو عمل میکنن! : |چی بگم که اول آخرش محکوم میشم به اینکه پدرمن رفته تو سوراخ موش قایم شده موقع جنگ و خودم از فرط تنبلی و حماقت و تن پروری پشت کنکور موندم : )خوش بگذره!همین کنکور رو رد کنین،بقیه ش حله! : ) به هر حال تقلب هس،دوستان هستن،بنیاد هم یه فکری به حال نمرات دانشگاه و طرحِ شماها میکنه،تنهاتون نمیذاره!نگران نباشین!شایدم هس همچین چیزایی که من بی خبرم خدا رو شکر.ذیگه بیش از این حرص بخورم سر این مسائل که دوساله تو مخ منه،پس میفتم


پاس کردن که نگران نیستم. نگران تخصص هستم

----------


## Petrichor

بوی فتنه میاد ! 
استارتر لحن مشکوکی داره . لطفا تاپیکو‌ پاک کنین

----------


## N3DA

> پاس کردن که نگران نیستم. نگران تخصص هستم


اونم خدا بزرگه!

ان شاءالله فلوشیپ ــتون هم به سلامتی میگذرونین

شماها خدا به صورت ویژه باهاتونه : )

ما هم همین گوشه موشه ها میریم به لیسانس میگیریم آروم واسه خودمون زندگی میکنیم : ))

----------


## alis

یعنتی واقعا حسودید! چرا اینقد حسادت؟ من والا سهمیه ندارم ولی تا این حد هم حسود نیستم که طرف میگه انشاالله قبول نشی یا انشاالله درسارو پاس نکنی! 

از قدیم هم گفتن حسود هرگز نیا سود!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اتهام نزنید اقای ناااااااظررر


از یکی از کتاباتون عکس بگیرید یا مدرکی بذارید که نشون بده پزشکی قبول شدید !!!!

----------


## ahmad 77854

> از یکی از کتاباتون عکس بگیرید یا مدرکی بذارید که نشون بده پزشکی قبول شدید !!!!


ورودی بهمنم . چجوری ثابت کنم اینو دیگه؟

----------


## Hellish

:\ دوستم باباش جانبازه شصت درصده از همین الان روپوش سفید دوخته!کنکوری ۹۶ هس! ما مث یک حیوان با وفا داریم جون می کنیم مثل یک حیوان نجیب درس میخونیم....بلکه دانشگاه تهران یه گوشه موشه یه جایی به ما بدن بین سهمیه ای ها....خدا باباهاشون رو براشون حفظ کنه اگه نبودن امنیت الان رو نداشتیم اما خداوکیلی کم بنیاد براشون مایه میذاره؟؟!

خو هزااااار جای دگ میتونن جبران کنن این فداکاری های جانبازان رو چرا کنکور؟!:\

----------


## amir 1378

> :\ دوستم باباش جانبازه شصت درصده از همین الان روپوش سفید دوخته!کنکوری ۹۶ هس! ما مث یک حیوان با وفا داریم جون می کنیم مثل یک حیوان نجیب درس میخونیم....بلکه دانشگاه تهران یه گوشه موشه یه جایی به ما بدن بین سهمیه ای ها....خدا باباهاشون رو براشون حفظ کنه اگه نبودن امنیت الان رو نداشتیم اما خداوکیلی کم بنیاد براشون مایه میذاره؟؟!
> 
> خو هزااااار جای دگ میتونن جبران کنن این فداکاری های جانبازان رو چرا کنکور؟!:\


  بهترین جا برای جبران همین کنکوره  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ورودی بهمنم . چجوری ثابت کنم اینو دیگه؟


مدارک قبولی !

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemeh-zahra


:\ دوستم باباش جانبازه شصت درصده از همین الان روپوش سفید دوخته!کنکوری ۹۶ هس! ما مث یک حیوان با وفا داریم جون می کنیم مثل یک حیوان نجیب درس میخونیم....بلکه دانشگاه تهران یه گوشه موشه یه جایی به ما بدن بین سهمیه ای ها....خدا باباهاشون رو براشون حفظ کنه اگه نبودن امنیت الان رو نداشتیم اما خداوکیلی کم بنیاد براشون مایه میذاره؟؟!

خو هزااااار جای دگ میتونن جبران کنن این فداکاری های جانبازان رو چرا کنکور؟!:\


فکر کنم امسال سهمیه رو حذف کردن
اینم لینک
http://namehnews.ir/fa/news/365360/%...1-%D8%B4%D8%AF
*

----------


## ahmad 77854

> :\ دوستم باباش جانبازه شصت درصده از همین الان روپوش سفید دوخته!کنکوری ۹۶ هس! ما مث یک حیوان با وفا داریم جون می کنیم مثل یک حیوان نجیب درس میخونیم....بلکه دانشگاه تهران یه گوشه موشه یه جایی به ما بدن بین سهمیه ای ها....خدا باباهاشون رو براشون حفظ کنه اگه نبودن امنیت الان رو نداشتیم اما خداوکیلی کم بنیاد براشون مایه میذاره؟؟!
> 
> خو هزااااار جای دگ میتونن جبران کنن این فداکاری های جانبازان رو چرا کنکور؟!:\


متاسفانه خیلی ازجاهای کشور بی عدالتیه. اینم یکی. ولی خب باید ساخت با این شرایط

----------


## DR.MAM

[b]


> متاسفانه خیلی ازجاهای کشور بی عدالتیه. اینم یکی. ولی خب باید ساخت با این شرایط


بخاطر همینم هست که خیلیا حاضر نیستن تو این مملکت بمونن[

مملکت نیست که...خراب شدست/b]

----------


## ahmad 77854

> مدارک قبولی !


چشم الان همه مدارکنم اپلود میکنم برات تا باور کنی :Yahoo (4):  
مهم نیست برام باور کنی. تنها باید تاسف خورد برا اونی که به تو ناظری داد

----------


## Hellish

> *
> 
> فکر کنم امسال سهمیه رو حذف کردن
> اینم لینک
> سهمیه ورودی ایثارگران به دانشگاه‌ها از لایحه احکام دائمی حذف شد
> *


نه بابا حذف نکردن :\ روز به روز بیشترش نکنن حذف پیشکش!

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemeh-zahra


نه بابا حذف نکردن :\ روز به روز بیشترش نکنن حذف پیشکش!


شما لینک رو نگاه کردی؟
محتویات متن که حرف از حذف می زنه*

----------


## Hellish

> متاسفانه خیلی ازجاهای کشور بی عدالتیه. اینم یکی. ولی خب باید ساخت با این شرایط


شما دیگه نزن این حرفو برادره من  :Yahoo (4): خود زنی چرا میکنی!

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmad 77854


متاسفانه خیلی ازجاهای کشور بی عدالتیه. اینم یکی. ولی خب باید ساخت با این شرایط







 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemeh-zahra


شما دیگه نزن این حرفو برادره من خود زنی چرا میکنی!


 منم تو فاز ایشون موندم*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شما دیگه نزن این حرفو برادره من خود زنی چرا میکنی!


ایشون اصن سهمیه ندارن همه رو از خودشون در اوردن که برن رو اعصاب ملت ...

----------


## Hellish

> *
> 
> شما لینک رو نگاه کردی؟
> محتویات متن که حرف از حذف می زنه*


من زیاد به این خبرای مجازی اهمیت نمیدم

اخبار دیدین همچین حرفیو اعلام کنه؟اگه اخبار اعلام کنه خب قابل پذیرشه

اما اونجوری که دوست من با دمش گردو میکشونه بعید میدونم امسال حذف شه...اگه میشد انقد راحت از الان نمیگه شیرینی پزشکی چی بدم بهتون؟:\

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemeh-zahra


من زیاد به این خبرای مجازی اهمیت نمیدم

اخبار دیدین همچین حرفیو اعلام کنه؟اگه اخبار اعلام کنه خب قابل پذیرشه

اما اونجوری که دوست من با دمش گردو میکشونه بعید میدونم امسال حذف شه...اگه میشد انقد راحت از الان نمیگه شیرینی پزشکی چی بدم بهتون؟:\


یحتمل دوستتون اخر سال با سرش اجر میشکونه*

----------


## ahmad 77854

> *
> 
> 
> 
>  منم تو فاز ایشون موندم*


من دیگه به سهمیه نیاز ندارم. واقعیتو میگم

----------


## ahmad 77854

> من زیاد به این خبرای مجازی اهمیت نمیدم
> 
> اخبار دیدین همچین حرفیو اعلام کنه؟اگه اخبار اعلام کنه خب قابل پذیرشه
> 
> اما اونجوری که دوست من با دمش گردو میکشونه بعید میدونم امسال حذف شه...اگه میشد انقد راحت از الان نمیگه شیرینی پزشکی چی بدم بهتون؟:\


خب شاید خبر نداره حذف شده

----------


## Hellish

> *
> 
> یحتمل دوستتون اخر سال با سرش اجر میشکونه*


:\ به ما که میگه درس نمیخونه !!! ولی میدونم دروغ میگه

ایشالله اگه زحمت داره میکشه واقعن ..و لیاقتشو داره قبول شه ..اینکه با سرش اجر بشکونه رو خدایی راضی نیستم!

هر کی داره تلاش میکنه قبول شه ایشالله  :Yahoo (4): +همچنین خودمون!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من دیگه به سهمیه نیاز ندارم. واقعیتو میگم


منتظر مدارک هستیم

----------


## Hellish

> من دیگه به سهمیه نیاز ندارم. واقعیتو میگم


:\ خو حاجی استفادشو کردی دگ!!!! بیشتر از این میخای؟

----------


## ahmad 77854

> منتظر مدارک هستیم


الکی منتظری

----------


## Hellish

> الکی منتظری


 :Yahoo (4): خو پس...علنا گفتی چاخان کردی دگ!

اقا صلوات بفرستین ...تاپیکم ببندید برید خونه هاتون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## morteza20

فایل پیوست 62200
امیدوارم مسئولان محترم ذیربط  به حدی از شعور برسن که بدونن ارزش جانباز  به درصد نیست ، پدر من هم همراه بقیه جنگید جانباز شد 8 سال ایثارگری کرد و  بخاطر امنیت مملکت ناقص شد اما چون ارزش جانباز در این مملکت به درصد هست  من سهمیه ندارم

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemeh-zahra


:\ به ما که میگه درس نمیخونه !!! ولی میدونم دروغ میگه

ایشالله اگه زحمت داره میکشه واقعن ..و لیاقتشو داره قبول شه ..اینکه با سرش اجر بشکونه رو خدایی راضی نیستم!

هر کی داره تلاش میکنه قبول شه ایشالله +همچنین خودمون!


موافقم  
خصوصا در مورد  انشاالله خودمون 
ولی کاش شرط 85 یا 90 درصد تراز قبولی بود...اونموقع به قول شما اونیکه حقشه میره و اختلاف در این حد زیاد نیست*

----------


## Hellish

> *
> 
> موافقم  
> خصوصا در مورد  انشاالله خودمون 
> ولی کاش شرط 85 یا 90 درصد تراز قبولی بود...اونموقع به قول شما اونیکه حقشه میره و اختلاف در این حد زیاد نیست*


:\چه کنیم ...باید بسوزیمو بسازیم !

----------


## ahmad 77854

> خو پس...علنا گفتی چاخان کردی دگ!
> 
> اقا صلوات بفرستین ...تاپیکم ببندید برید خونه هاتون


مگه مجبورم مدارکمو راحت بزارم تو این انجمن همه ببینن 
هر کی باور نمیکنه و فکر میکنه که دروغ میگم نیاد تو انجمن. مجبور نیسته که

----------


## ahmad 77854

> فایل پیوست 62200
> امیدوارم مسئولان محترم ذیربط  به حدی از شعور برسن که بدونن ارزش جانباز  به درصد نیست ، پدر من هم همراه بقیه جنگید جانباز شد 8 سال ایثارگری کرد و  بخاطر امنیت مملکت ناقص شد اما چون ارزش جانباز در این مملکت به درصد هست  من سهمیه ندارم


بعضیا هم الکی برا خودشون جانبازی درست کردن. یه نفر از اشناهامون 70 درصد جانبازه ولی فقط شیمیایی شده. الانم 80 سال سنشه از همه سالم تره

----------


## Hellish

> مگه مجبورم مدارکمو راحت بزارم تو این انجمن همه ببینن 
> هر کی باور نمیکنه و فکر میکنه که دروغ میگم نیاد تو انجمن. مجبور نیسته که


 :Yahoo (4): حالا چرا تو انجمن نیاد؟!فک کنم منظورت اینه تو تاپیک سره کاری شما نیاد...

اقا ما که باور کردیم...برو بشین تحقیق کن تخصص چه رشته ای بری

----------


## ahmad 77854

دوستان لطفا بحث نکنین. جواب سوال اصلیمو اگه کسی نظری داره لطف کنه بگه

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> دوست ناآگاه,اینو بدونید کسی که واقعا تلاش میکنه نتیجه زحمتاشو میبینه و حقش هیچوقت ضایع نمیشه.این بهانه ها مال اونایی که میخان ضعف و تنبلی خودشونو پای سهمیه داشتن یه عده کمی کنن.
> اینو یادتون باشه این سهمیه حتی اگر وجود هم نداشت بازهم  تنبلها و بی عرضه ها نمیتونستن پزشکی قبول شن.پس بهتره بجای جارزدن ضعفشون سعی کنن با همت و تلاش اونوجبران کنن.تابحال شما از رتبه های برتر شنیدید بیان بگن این سهمیه دارها جای ماها رو اشغال کردن و حقمونو خوردن؟نه نشنیدید.چون هرکسی با تلاش به حقش میرسه نه عجز و زاری .


حرفی که شما میزنی نصفش درسته  نصفش غلط ببین من هنوز کنکور ندادم. ولی میخوام   اينو بدونی. ی مدارسی هست به نام شاهد مدرسه های بچه هایی که جز خانواده شهید و ایثارگرن. من موفق شدم باهر بدبختی بود دوسال اونجا درس بخونم حالابماند چجوری . شاید باورتون نشه ولی بهترین مدرسه ها بهترین معلما بهترین برنامه ریزی ها بهترین مدیریت ها بهترین اردوها بهترین کتاب  و خلاصه هرچیزی که یک دانش امووز نیاز  داره از بهترین نوعش اونجا هست . ولی دقیقا بغل همون مدرسه یه مدرسه نمونه دولتی هست که دانش آموزا قبلش باید امتحان بدن و براساس رتبه وارد مدرسه بشن معدلاشون باید بالا باشه واسه ثبت نامم دوتومن ميگيرن همه اونجا دکتر مهندسی آیندن همه بچه درس خونن ولی هیچ رسیدگی نیست تو کشورما هیچ اهمیتی به بچه های مخ مملکت نمیدن ولی بهترین امکانات برای شاهد و ایثارگرنه 

فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> الکی منتظری


بار بعدی خواستید دروغ بگید یه چیزی بگید بگنجه!

----------


## Hellish

> حرفی که شما میزنی نصفش درسته  نصفش غلط ببین من هنوز کنکور ندادم. ولی میخوام   اينو بدونی. ی مدارسی هست به نام شاهد مدرسه های بچه هایی که جز خانواده شهید و ایثارگرن. من موفق شدم باهر بدبختی بود دوسال اونجا درس بخونم حالابماند چجوری . شاید باورتون نشه ولی بهترین مدرسه ها بهترین معلما بهترین برنامه ریزی ها بهترین مدیریت ها بهترین اردوها بهترین کتاب  و خلاصه هرچیزی که یک دانش امووز نیاز  داره از بهترین نوعش اونجا هست . ولی دقیقا بغل همون مدرسه یه مدرسه نمونه دولتی هست که دانش آموزا قبلش باید امتحان بدن و براساس رتبه وارد مدرسه بشن معدلاشون باید بالا باشه واسه ثبت نامم دوتومن ميگيرن همه اونجا دکتر مهندسی آیندن همه بچه درس خونن ولی هیچ رسیدگی نیست تو کشورما هیچ اهمیتی به بچه های مخ مملکت نمیدن ولی بهترین امکانات برای شاهد و ایثارگرنه 
> 
> فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk


دوست عزیز...منم دبیرستان شاهد درس میخونم و  سهمیه ندارم بخاطر معدل بالام ثبت نام شدم 

فقط سختگیری های بیخود دارن +دبیرای اشغال(!) 

خداییش فقط چارتا دبیر خوب داریم...دبیر زیست گلابی...دبیر فیزیک شوت....دبیر ریاضی منگول...دبیرای عمومیمون خیلی خوبن فقط!ینی دبیر ادبیاتمون در حد لالیگاس !

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> عیب نداره 
> شمام خودت اینطوری دلداری بده وجدانت اروم شه 
> سعی کن کم تر قضاوت کنید
> مملکت هم مال شماها نیست 
> هر کی خربزه می خوره پای لرزش هم میشینه وقتی انقلاب کردن و این نظام می خواستن باید براش زحمت بکشی ما به همون قبلی راضی بودیم که اگه بود نه جنگ میشد نه یسری آدم پررو مملکت به اسم خودشون میزدن و نه به اسم اسلام غارتش می کردن 
> یکی از مظاهر انسانیت رعایت عدالت هست که...


دقیقا همین حرف دل خیلیارو زدی. هرکسی که چهارتا کتاب خونده باشه میفهمه هدف واقعی اسلام و شهادت اصلا اینی نیست که یه سری آدم بی معرفت اومدن کشورمونو دارن غارت میکنن مردممون همه. بخاطر مساعل مالی و اجتماعی  واقتصادی ناراحت. وناراضین بعد میان سرمون منت هم میزارن یه مشت مفت خورن همشون 

فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## DR.MAM

*کی این یارو رو اخراج کرد؟اصن چجوری اخراج شد؟...هرکی اینکارو کرد،دمش گرم*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *کی این یارو رو اخراج کرد؟اصن چجوری اخراج شد؟...هرکی اینکارو کرد،دمش گرم*


من اخراج کردم . رتبه ای که ادعا میکرد اورده خیلی پرته و مینیمم تراز رو نمیاره که بخواد پزشکی قبول بشه ... قرار بود مدارک بذاره که معلوم شد سر کاریم و تاپیکشون صرفا به خاطر خالی کردن عقده هاشون بوده ...

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



من اخراج کردم . رتبه ای که ادعا میکرد اورده خیلی پرته و مینیمم تراز رو نمیاره که بخواد پزشکی قبول بشه ... قرار بود مدارک بذاره که معلوم شد سر کاریم و تاپیکشون صرفا به خاطر خالی کردن عقده هاشون بوده ...


خیلی ممنون ازت ممد جون

واقعا واسه مسئولین این کشور متاسفم..ینی زبونم قاصره بخوام چیزی بهشون بگم..فقط میتونم بگم که اون دنیا منتظر باشن چون خیلیا ازشون نمیگذرن*

----------


## Hellish

انگار دلم خنک شد اینو اخراج کردن  :Yahoo (4): 

+چه خبیث شدم من:\

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> دوست عزیز...منم دبیرستان شاهد درس میخونم و  سهمیه ندارم بخاطر معدل بالام ثبت نام شدم 
> 
> فقط سختگیری های بیخود دارن +دبیرای اشغال(!) 
> 
> خداییش فقط چارتا دبیر خوب داریم...دبیر زیست گلابی...دبیر فیزیک شوت....دبیر ریاضی منگول...دبیرای عمومیمون خیلی خوبن فقط!ینی دبیر ادبیاتمون در حد لالیگاس !


معدلت چنده شما

فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Hellish

> معدلت چنده شما
> 
> فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk


اول دبیرستان که منو با معدل ثبت نام کردن ۱۹،۹۴ بودم

از اول دبیرستان تا الان که چهارمم هستم شاهد

معدل نهایی :۱۹.۳۷

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> 
> خیلی ممنون ازت ممد جون
> 
> واقعا واسه مسئولین این کشور متاسفم..ینی زبونم قاصره بخوام چیزی بهشون بگم..فقط میتونم بگم که اون دنیا منتظر باشن چون خیلیا ازشون نمیگذرن*


کاش همه بی خردی مسئولین در همین سهمیه و دزدی و اختلاص و ... بود .یه سری اتفاقاتی داره میوفته که فاجعه باره و 10 سال دیگه صداش در میاد و اونموقع دیگه برا جبران خیلی دیره  ...

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



کاش همه بی خردی مسئولین در همین سهمیه و دزدی و اختلاص و ... بود .یه سری اتفاقاتی داره میوفته که فاجعه باره و 10 سال دیگه صداش در میاد و اونموقع دیگه برا جبران خیلی دیره  ...


خب واسه همین میگم که خراب شدست دیگه و باید گذاشتو رفت..چاره دیگه یی نیست*

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> اول دبیرستان که منو با معدل ثبت نام کردن ۱۹،۹۴ بودم
> 
> از اول دبیرستان تا الان که چهارمم هستم شاهد
> 
> معدل نهایی :۱۹.۳۷


خب من معدلم نه سال متوالی بيسته کلاس هفتمو تیزهوشان خوندم هشتم و نهم با کلی بدبختی ثبت نامم کردن شاهد بازم معدلم بیست شد بعدش توی ذخیره های ریاضی تیزهوشان قبول شدم تصمیم گرفتم برم تجربی شاهد بااینکه داییم شهید شده سهمیه هم دارم معدلمم بالاست اولویتمم ریاضیه ن شاهد تهران نه کرج ثبت نامم نکردن این مملکت کسیو که ی آیندش اهمیت میدهد و درس خونه نمیخواد باورکن

فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mohamad1378

> خب من معدلم نه سال متوالی بيسته کلاس هفتمو تیزهوشان خوندم هشتم و نهم با کلی بدبختی ثبت نامم کردن شاهد بازم معدلم بیست شد بعدش توی ذخیره های ریاضی تیزهوشان قبول شدم تصمیم گرفتم برم تجربی شاهد بااینکه داییم شهید شده سهمیه هم دارم معدلمم بالاست اولویتمم ریاضیه ن شاهد تهران نه کرج ثبت نامم نکردن این مملکت کسیو که ی آیندش اهمیت میدهد و درس خونه نمیخواد باورکن
> 
> فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk


نمیخوام توهین کنم ولی انصافا دایتون شهید شده به شما چه؟/ :Yahoo (16):

----------


## ShahabM

> دوست عزیز شما اصلا جزو سهمیه نیستید.شما یک فرد سوخته از سهمیه هستید که دارید اینجا سوختگیتون رو از قبولی یکی از دوستاتون بروز میدید.هیچ سهمیه ای رتبه خودشو جتر نمیزنه.در ضمن کسی که پزشکی با سهمیه قبول میشه رتبه اش زیر۱۰۰۰ایثارگران وقبولی در شهر های اصفهان و شیراز و تهران رتبه ای زیر ۲۰۰ایثارگران میخواهد که رتبه کشوری زیر ۱۵۰۰۰دارد .خر خودتی


لایک
ایشون همه رو خر فرض کرده اند!!

----------


## mohamad1378

> کاش همه بی خردی مسئولین در همین سهمیه و دزدی و اختلاص و ... بود .یه سری اتفاقاتی داره میوفته که فاجعه باره و 10 سال دیگه صداش در میاد و اونموقع دیگه برا جبران خیلی دیره  ...


سلام خواهشا نظار    این بحثای احمقانه تو انجمن شکل بگیره :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohamad1378


سلام خواهشا نظار    این بحثای احمقانه تو انجمن شکل بگیره


مگه دروغ میگه؟؟*

----------


## ShahabM

> *
> 
> مگه دروغ میگه؟؟*


به نظرتون کسی که با رتبه ۳۶۰۰۰ میخواد پزشکی قبول بشه میاد رتبه شو همه جا جار بزنه؟؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ShahabM


به نظرتون کسی که با رتبه ۳۶۰۰۰ میخواد پزشکی قبول بشه میاد رتبه شو همه جا جار بزنه؟؟؟


نه بابا...اصن بحث چیز دیگه بود...شما اشتبا متوجه منظور شدین

بحث سر سیاستو مملکتو اینجور چیزا بود*

----------


## ShahabM

> *
> 
> نه بابا...اصن بحث چیز دیگه بود...شما اشتبا متوجه منظور شدین
> 
> بحث سر سیاستو مملکتو اینجور چیزا بود*


خب بنده فقط ۲ صفحه اول تاپیک و
رو خوندم ... معذرت

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ShahabM


خب بنده فقط ۲ صفحه اول تاپیک و
رو خوندم ... معذرت


سرت سلامت شهاب جون...عدرخواهی واسه چی!!!*

----------


## Amir h

اگه خبری که منتشر شده درست باشه و مجلس سهمیه رو حدف کرده باشه 
شورای نگهبان بعید میدونم موافقت کنه

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> نمیخوام توهین کنم ولی انصافا دایتون شهید شده به شما چه؟/


جز خانواده شهید از نوع درجه 2. به حساب میام ولی قول میدم اگه هرنوع سهمیه ای داشت دیگه هیچ جا ازش استفاده نکنم

فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Janvaljan

> جز خانواده شهید از نوع درجه 2. به حساب میام ولی قول میدم اگه هرنوع سهمیه ای داشت دیگه هیچ جا ازش استفاده نکنم
> 
> فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk


شما سهمیه کنکور نداری. فقط خانواده شهید (پدر مادر خواهر برادر همسر فرزند) ، نه خواهر زاده شهید.

----------


## maryam2015

> *
> 
> خب واسه همین میگم که خراب شدست دیگه و باید گذاشتو رفت..چاره دیگه یی نیست*


من می خوام برم کره جنوبی ..تازه اینترنت نسل پنج هم اورده  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## maryam2015

خدایی خیلی باحالین از اول تا اخرشو خوندم بعضیا خیلی با شعور و شخصیت بودن و خیلی خوب جواب می دادن دمتون گرم  هر وقت جوابای دلم رو می شنیدم براتون افرین می گفتم تازه کلی هم خندیدم  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## ahmad 77854

> بار بعدی خواستید دروغ بگید یه چیزی بگید بگنجه!


دروغ نگفتم 
گفتم که ورودی بهمن ام 
بیا اینم کتابی که خودت گفتی به عنوان سند  بزارم

----------

